# Will female cockatiel eat A LOT before she wants to breed?



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I notice this weird eating habit from my female cockatiel after I placed a carboard nest box that both her and her guy are interested. 

She started to eat only food that is already grinded into tiny pieces and won't eat the pellets that have not been chewed b4!!! (you know....when they eat pellet food, the pellets tend to break into tiny pieces and fall back into the food bowl~~~she would he those instead) 

Also, she eats like a lot!!! I never seen her eating that much~~~I only feed her pellet food, but still experimenting other types of veggie as well~~~

Is she eating that much because she knows she need extra nutrition for making eggs?

Can she still lay her eggs even if she didn't mate with the guy?

Thnx for reading~~~


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They can lay eggs when all by themselves. They just won't be fertile. She may well be stocking up on nutrients for laying. Do they have a cuttlebone and mineral block? That is very important always but particularly important now.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

yes I do~~~but I am just worry, because I never seen her eat like this b4!!! she is eating like crazy!!!

Btw, I want to thnx for you answering my questions all the time!!! THNX!!!


----------

